# New IPB 14 owner checking in!



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

Very excited to join this community, and have been drooling over an IPB since I saw Brad showing one off at this past year's Boondoggle event in Merritt Island back in Feb.  Fast forward to this past weekend's Help Emily Now kayak fishing tournament, where I entered a raffle to win an IPB configured exactly the same as the one I saw only seven months ago!  Imagine my excitement and disbelief when my card was drawn!  

Currently in the market for a 20 or 25, some SeaDek, as well as some Tackle Webs for the poling platform...  If any of you guys are in the Orlando or Space Coast area wanna hit the water (or offer up some pointers), feel free to reach out!

Anyways, enough talk!  Here's a quick pic of the winning card and my new green beauty!  [smiley=afro.gif] [smiley=afro.gif] [smiley=afro.gif]


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

lucky Dog, nice boat.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

That is one Sh*t Eating grin fo sho! Congrats....


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's awesome brother! Congratulations!


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice !!

That color is awesome, I was very close to getting it.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome! Nice boat, I think you will really like it. I love mine and I am in the Orlando area so you will probably see me out in the Mosquito/ IRL areas. Keep us posted on what engine you go with.


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome.. I know you will have a blast.. I love mine

Capt. HiC
www.InshoreNation.com


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Thats awesome man, congrats. Time for slime. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Duuuuuuuuude, I KNOW you 'bout pooped yourself when your card came up! I would have been running around like one of those chicks on the price is right if it had been me. Good luck finding the motor. That's a sweet boat!


----------



## So1oners (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm interested in purchasing an IPB 14. However I would like to see one first. I'm located in Naples do you know anyone that might be in the south Florida area? New to microskiff.com but have seen some discussion about the boat. Looking to get out of a 13 gheenoe. Also considering the classic. Thanks.


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

congrats man i almost got my 14 in that same color. looks great.


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated! I was definitely excited about the color...

So trying to decide between a 20 vs 25. I know the 25 will be faster, but also heavier. Would a 20 be a better choice for a skiff this small? Most of the time it'll be me and either my girlfriend or a fishing buddy with an Orca cooler, some rods & reels, as well as pfds, ditch bag, etc.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on the score! The weight difference between the 20 and 25 is going to be very minimal unless your comparing a 2 stroke of one size to a 4 stroke of another. I would go with the 25 personally. At one point in time you will kick yourself for not spending the extra little bit for a few more ponies. Sure would be sweet if you could find an older 30 hp Yamaha 2 stroke precision. Enjoy the rig..


----------



## mikeymike (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice!!! Congrats on the boat...


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats.. Very nice!!


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

I think this is the first time I've ever won something through a raffle and regretted it... 

Calls go unanswered, text response is so so, up until I ask about what I need to do about picking up the boat, then he offers to drop it off at my shop (twice, both times no show, though the most recent he said he had to go to the hospital), and when I offer to come by and ask when he'll be at his shop, the conversation dies. As a business owner, when I donate something to a charity raffle or auction, I make sure I follow through. I'm starting to feel like I was better off just writing a check to the charity and saving myself the aggravation.


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a Yamaha 20 4-stroke on my IPB 14 and saw 29 once and get mid 20's consistently w/poling platform, casting platform, trolling motor, 3 gallons of gas, cooler, gear, safety eqpt, and me @ 175lbs.  I bought mine second hand and it has an after market prop (can't remember specs off top of my head) and I installed trim tabs but with that being said, I always want to go faster!  Go with the 25!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats and WTF-



> If any of you guys are in the Orlando or Space Coast area wanna hit the water


Sounds like a great offer - BUT - I am not going to go out with you until you get a motor...or a boat for that matter!

Time for IPB to step up!


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Brad is going down in the history books as one of the...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you didnt take delivery of the boat pictured........wtf !


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hell of a way to run a business!


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

I want to be completely clear in saying that this in no way reflects on the tournament or the people running the tournament one bit... They worked their asses off that day and I'm already looking forward to being at next year's event...


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

Almost a month and they still haven't fulfilled their donation? That is very poor community/customer relations.


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

So after messaging Brad on facebook after making this post, he's finally reached out to contact me. He said to swing by tomorrow to get everything taken care of. Fingers crossed!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Cheering for you.

It's a small small world with the internet...thank you Al Gore.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Keeping those fingers crossed....


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

So I finally got back from the shop with new boat AND paperwork in tow! I really didn't want to start this thread or post up in a facebook group that I know we're both a member of, but it makes me wonder if it was a coincidence, or if that's what finally got the ball rolling. 

Either way, I honestly don't think he had any ill will and that it was just growing pains. Sadly, I won't have the time to outfit it for the trip to Pensacola I'm making tomorrow morning, but that just opens the door to go again!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Coincidence or not...

[smiley=worth.gif] 

But congrats on finally receiving your prize.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Did you see a guide green 16' skiff while you where there


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It isn't unheard of for a skiff to take a month to build. Congrats on the new boat, post some pics.


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

> It isn't unheard of for a skiff to take a month to build. Congrats on the new boat, post some pics.


Very true, but this one was already built...

And here she is with a buddy's motor I borrowed until I get back from Pensacola and have the time to shop for one! Can't wait to get her slimed this weekend!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

What motor is that on there now? Merc 20hp four stroke?


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

> What motor is that on there now? Merc 20hp four stroke?


Right now it's just a 9.9 to putt around in. Actively looking on CL right now for a 20 4 stroke. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > What motor is that on there now? Merc 20hp four stroke?
> 
> 
> Right now it's just a 9.9 to putt around in.  Actively looking on CL right now for a 20 4 stroke.  Any suggestions?


I might have a brand new one for you...send me a message


----------



## Morgan_Duett (Jan 12, 2013)

How's everybody likeing there IPB 14' ! Anything they can share with a fellow who's very serious about haveing one built?


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> > What motor is that on there now? Merc 20hp four stroke?
> 
> 
> Right now it's just a 9.9 to putt around in.  Actively looking on CL right now for a 20 4 stroke.  Any suggestions?



It's hard to beat these deals with free shipping and no tax. 

http://www.newoutboards.com/Suzuki-20-hp-outboard.html

http://www.onlineoutboards.com/Non-Current-Popup.html


----------



## Tex22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Congrats on your new ride. How does it run with your buddies 9.9? Heard a few people on here say they get up on plane and do around 15-18 with it. I have one being built right now and will have a 95 Johnson 9.9 2 stroke on it for the time being.


----------



## Morgan_Duett (Jan 12, 2013)

Put my depoist in a little over a week ago, fighting lady yellow with poling platform. Lookin for a yamaha 25 2s


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

2009 Yammy 25 on a jon boat with a 2013 trailer for sale at the top of the microskiffs for sale under the listing "mean jon" with other goodies.. everything included for only $2,300. If the motor has been maintained and doesn't have a zillion hours on it, the asking price is worth the motor alone and you could sell the rest (boat, trailer, trolling motor, etc).


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry but I already bought it. It is going on my IPB 14. Should haul ass being a DF15 Suzuki pushed it a solid 25mph. There is a few on Craigslist just search 25 Yamaha there is one in Tampa on a 11' Whaler. Good luck


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

> Sorry but I already bought it. It is going on my IPB 14. Should haul ass being a DF15 Suzuki pushed it a solid 25mph. There is a few on Craigslist just search 25 Yamaha there is one in Tampa on a 11' Whaler. Good luck


Was working a deal on a Suzuki 20 4 stroke, but if I can get a 15 and get that speed, maybe I should look at that and save a couple hundred bucks? Not trying to beat any speed records or anything...


----------



## kjski16 (May 2, 2013)

I have a 2013 suzuki with a bob's manual jack plate on mine. I get 27 with a trolling motor battery mounted in the front, 2 anglers and gear. Love the motor. I'd spend the extra money and go with the 20 in case you ever take a big guy fishing with you. just my humble opinion.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

I wouldn't run anything but a 25 hp or maybe even a light 30. I don't run wide open and it's nice to know That I have the extra power if needed. I'm getting 27 mph at three 3/4 throttle with two fat boys on board. It's worth the extra 5-10hp, others may disagree.


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

> Congrats on your new ride. How does it run with your buddies 9.9? Heard a few people on here say they get up on plane and do around 15-18 with it. I have one being built right now and will have a 95 Johnson 9.9 2 stroke on it for the time being.


The 9.9 will indeed get it on plane, but it's not fast by any means. I will definitely be picking up the zuke 20 when this check I've been waiting for comes through... Looking at the end of next week. BTW, took the skiff nearshore today just outside of Port Canaveral. Handled the swells perfectly!


----------



## Tex22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Good deal. Yea I am sure I will be a little frustrated in the speed, sure beats paddling in the yak though. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Morgan_Duett (Jan 12, 2013)

Picked her up yesterday, outstanding work brad is an awesome guy and helped me out a lot, thanks a lot man love the boat. Slapping my merc 20 2s on today!


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

> Picked her up yesterday, outstanding work brad is an awesome guy and helped me out a lot, thanks a lot man love the boat. Slapping my merc 20 2s on today!


Congrats man! I was just there around lunchtime shooting the shit with him...


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Boat looks good. Congrats. I picked mine up on Monday.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

They both look great!! Hard to tell from the pics but it looks like they put a better rubrail and a cleaner lip aroudn the edge.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

yea, the rear deck configuration looks different too.. those boats look really good.


----------



## Tex22 (Oct 1, 2013)

Man they must be selling like hot cakes. Picked mine up on Tuesday as well. Slapped a 9.9 2 stroke on her. Surprised me that I got almost 18mph fully loaded with myself and step dad and 22mph with just me fully loaded. Will post pics and the video of us running when I get to my computer.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Here are some additional pics of the newer design with the rub rail. Also the new cut out in the rear bench area. The first pic the deck has some water from it being rinsed off. Still have some rigging to do.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow! ..That looks a whole lot better...Brado' is tightin' up and looks very nice ...congrats' on the sweet ride!!!  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, that looks a lot better than my boat. Looks like I missed the boat by about 2 months.


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

I wonder if it's possible to retrofit the new rub rails on the older ipb14's?


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

I know those rub rails would not be hard at all to install, especially at the shop as it seams to be standard now...
The question is if it would charge us an arm and leg to get it done


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

> I wonder if it's possible to retrofit the new rub rails on the older ipb14's?


I have not looked at the older rub rail very close but on the newer boats you need 1 1/2" of flat surface to install the newer rub rail.


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

So the good news is, I got this Merc 25 w/ electric start for a great deal from Brad... The bad news? I'm in the middle of trying to get a big order out the door for work, and also in the process of moving. It'll sadly be at least two weeks before I can get this motor mounted and wet


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I think that is going to be the best motor for this boat. I am eventually going to get a Merc 25 for my boat and sell my 15. Let me know how you like that setup when you get it in the water.


----------



## Morgan_Duett (Jan 12, 2013)

Did that merc 25 come with the fresh water wash on the side  I like that


----------



## COL_V (Nov 26, 2013)

Got mine yesterday. Enjoyed fishing so much on
High Cotton's IPB, that I had to get one. Still have to put stuff on, but plan to hit water in Jax on Saturday. Love the boat.


----------



## COL_V (Nov 26, 2013)

BTW: Has anyone purchased a fitted boat cover for the IPB 14, that accommodates the poling platform. Have to store my boat outside and looking for cover. Suggestions appreciated


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

For a boat cover this is what I bought, It covers the platform all the way over the winch upright in length and covers over the side of the boat including trailer fenders. 
pretty much everything but the front 2 ft of trailer and hitch is exposed. just have a plastic boat pole by the front hatch and it has worked great...

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/marine-raider-silver-series-model-c-boat-cover/pid-11183?N=581132449


----------



## COL_V (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info FlatLiner. Will go to Academy and see if they have in stock. Glad it will cover poling platform and out front to cover winch. Sounds like what I'm needing.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

no problem, I believe that was the size/model you'll want, just check the specs as I no longer have the box it came in.


----------



## COL_V (Nov 26, 2013)

FlatLiner, you were spot on. Picked up the boat cover you recommended from Academy this morning. Fits really well, up over the IPB14 poling platform, and still covers the hull nicely.  Sure beats the Home Depot tarp


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Cover fits nice. I might have to pick one up.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

What are you guys getting for a TRUE draft with a 25 2s on the back with 2 guys and gear?


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow, reading this thread was like reading a fairy tale, only it's true. You are living the dream. As Tomlinson might say in a Randy Wayne White novel, "float on dude".


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> What are you guys getting for a TRUE draft with a 25 2s on the back with 2 guys and gear?


I'd say barely 5 inches loaded (cooler, livewell, gear, 5 gals fuel, trolling motor, battery) with 2 anglers @ 175 lbs averaged.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

On my boat with a 15hp two stroke, I would say 8-10" loaded.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Really Skydiver? I thought about 5 inches was my draft.... I can tell you that the wife and I floated it in ankle deep water, maybe 6-7 inches, no problem. Hmmmmmmm. That was with the 15 hp on it, but my 25 hp is only 20 lbs heavier. Dang. Maybe I am a poor estimator.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Really Skydiver? I thought about 5 inches was my draft.... I can tell you that the wife and I floated it in ankle deep water, maybe 6-7 inches, no problem. Hmmmmmmm. That was with the 15 hp on it, but my 25 hp is only 20 lbs heavier. Dang. Maybe I am a poor estimator.


If I am standing on the platform or on the back deck it floats over half way up the transom (15" transom). I may have more weight in the back than you, I weigh around 185, I also have my trolling motor mounted in the back, a small lawn and garden type battery in the back for the livewell, a tilt and trim unit, 6 gal of gas and the livewell itself. I have the trolling motor battery up front. If me and a fishing buddy both stand in the middle of the boat it floats around 6" I would say. Your boat even with a 25hp may well float shallower than mine but 8-10" is still works very well for me.


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

So sadly, after returning my buddy's Merc 9.9 that I borrowed to run the skiff on, I put on the Merc 25 that I bought from Brad. He assured me it was worth every cent of $1700, because it had strong compression and had an electric start. Fast forward to today, I tried to start her up with no luck. Figures... Looks like I'll be taking the yaks out tomorrow, and dropping the motor off to get looked at by a mechanic on Tuesday...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> So sadly, after returning my buddy's Merc 9.9 that I borrowed to run the skiff on, I put on the Merc 25 that I bought from Brad. He assured me it was worth every cent of $1700, because it had strong compression and had an electric start.  Fast forward to today, I tried to start her up with no luck.  Figures...  Looks like I'll be taking the yaks out tomorrow, and dropping the motor off to get looked at by a mechanic on Tuesday...


Was that the motor that's was sitting at the shop with the water attachment on the side? Any motor that's been sitting for months will need a service...


----------



## eratanun (Sep 16, 2013)

> Was that the motor that's was sitting at the shop with the water attachment on the side? Any motor that's been sitting for months will need a service...


Actually, it was!


----------

